
Japan adopts negative interest rate in surprise move - mekpro
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35436187
======
pashakym
Well, some bank are using "negative" interest for years. Its called "the
annual fee".

~~~
ap3
and with a low enough balance it can reach -100%

